# Crash Replacement??



## bigdeter (Jan 29, 2007)

Does anyone know about Cannondale's policy on crash replacement. i was clipped by another rider on my System Six the other day and I have sent my bike back to the factory due to what seems like a small crack. I was wondering if anyone knows what I should expect. I am trying to brace myself for the bad news


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Brace yourself brother.....


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

i dont think cannondale warranties against accidents. 

they warranty for manufacturer defects


----------



## Shagybalzak (Jan 6, 2007)

What _should _Cannondale do as a company in the case of a customer crashing thier bike? They do have a decent crash replacement program where you'll get a really good price on a new bike.


----------



## Speedy (Oct 30, 2005)

Cannondale does have a crash replacement program. Your dealer should have a price list. I know the CAAD frames go for half price. I don’t know about the S6’s, but maybe they’re half off a framset price as well. See your dealer.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

http://www.cannondale.com/faq/frame_exchange.html


----------



## bigdeter (Jan 29, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the information, I do have another inquiry. The small lines look like the clear coating over the carbon fiber has a small crack in it. It runs parallel with the down tube where the down tube meets teh head tube, and continues past the joint in the two. The cracks are only about an inch long and if you are familiar with the system six tubes there is a seam on top of the down tube. Is it possible that this is a manufacutring defect that I only noticed because I was inspecting the bicycle thouroughly after the recent crash. I know this is all speculation, I am just trying to find a leg to stand on if they tell me that my frame is done. Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

bigdeter said:


> Thanks for the information, I do have another inquiry. The small lines look like the clear coating over the carbon fiber has a small crack in it. It runs parallel with the down tube where the down tube meets teh head tube, and continues past the joint in the two. The cracks are only about an inch long and if you are familiar with the system six tubes there is a seam on top of the down tube. Is it possible that this is a manufacutring defect that I only noticed because I was inspecting the bicycle thouroughly after the recent crash. I know this is all speculation, I am just trying to find a leg to stand on if they tell me that my frame is done. Thanks for all of your help.


Well first thing's first...Don't write about how you're planning to pull one over on the company in an online forum.


----------



## bigdeter (Jan 29, 2007)

Daneil,

I am not trying to pull one over on the company. I am an honest person, but if there is information that would help me argue that it is a manufacturing defect I would like to know about it. If you can show me anywhere that I was trying to pull one over on Cannondale Then I will gladly apologize. I however, do not think that I have done anything wrong by searching for information.


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

bigdeter said:


> Daneil,
> 
> I am not trying to pull one over on the company. I am an honest person, but if there is information that would help me argue that it is a manufacturing defect I would like to know about it. If you can show me anywhere that I was trying to pull one over on Cannondale Then I will gladly apologize. I however, do not think that I have done anything wrong by searching for information.


Deter-

Let me be the first to apologize. I just reread my post and I did jump down your throat a little. That certainly wasn't justified. The reason I feel that you are trying to pull one over on C-Dale is:
_I know this is all speculation, *I am just trying to find a leg to stand on if they tell me that my frame is done.*_

There's been a rash of people lately asking if they'll get replacement frames from crashing/dropping a frame in the garage/dropping something on the top tube, etc... The skinny is that almost no manufacturer will give you a replacement for a frame that has been wrecked, regardless of whether it's in a race or a shovel falls on it in you garage. If there is a manufacturers defect they will replace the frame. Look at the recent Cervelo recalls for an example. If the System 6 does have a fault (even if it was just your frame that developed a problem) then you're set. But saying that you're _trying to find a leg to stand on_ in the event that C-Dale tells you that the frame is toast looks like you're trying to find an excuse to have them replace it. 

Again I apologize for the attitude that my previous post conveyed, it certainly wasn't intended.


----------



## bigdeter (Jan 29, 2007)

I appreciate your apology, and I guess my saying that I was looking for a leg to stand on could be misunderstood. I guess I was more looking for people's past experiences with similar situations. It just doesn't seem to me like the place the bike has the "cracks" would be the place that the carbon would fail. This is coming from someone who knows nothing about the engineering behind these bicycles, but it wouldn't seem like there would be a failure in one of the most supported areas of the frame. I would still appreciate any opinions on the matter and all information that I can absorb.

Thanks.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*well*

Cannondale has always been very fair in my dealings with them. I broke a frame (mt bike) and it was my fault. I had got a post from a friend, and didn't realize it had been cut down. While riding i stopped and adjusted it up without realizing i had only left about 1/2 inch (again cutdown post) of post remaining in the frame. It ran great for about 2 weeks before the frame cracked at st/tt jucture...........c-dale replaced the frame for free including shipping to my local shop. I have seen other situations happen at that shop and c-dale has always been one of the better companies out there when it comes to things like this!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Deter,

The only frame that had the coating problem was Six13 not System Six so there is no way Cannondale will replace it with defect materials. You best bet is to get a new frame from this forum or Ebay if you can find the right size because Cannondale replacement program is right around $2100, my suggestion is to work with your rep and see if they can offer discount to the new frame.
I recently upgrade from Six13 to S6 due to logo defect and paid the extra to upgrade to S6 really enjoy the new bike. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## bigdeter (Jan 29, 2007)

Well...my frame was cracked where the head tube meets the down tube so I am having to buy a new frame. they are giving me a discounted price on the frame replacement. i guess I will just have to try and keep my wheels on the ground with this one. Thanks for the comments


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The replacement program is not that great you better off getting a new frame on Ebay.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

you may be better off getting a new bike at a discount from your LBS and just parting it out and keeping the frame.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

my last caad 8 cracked where the right seat stay connects to the back of the seat tube, i took it to the LBS where i bought it, they stripped it down and built up a caad 8 in my size and in my color choice from a built bike off of the showroom floor and threw my components on it and i was out the door in an hour or two. they sent the frame back to cannondale who sent them another frame free of charge. didnt cost me a dime and nor did the LBS lose any money. i dont think it could have gone any better than that!!!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm glad to see they took care of you and no questions asked, this is another reason why I stay with Cannondale for excellent support on replacement program.


----------

